# Submersible LEDs



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Checking out Party City's website while shopping at the 
Store I came across these:

http://m.partycity.com/products/orange+and+purple+submersible+light

And this:
http://m.partycity.com/products/orange+led+halloween+lights+string+36in

They are surprisingly affordable. 
Would be a great for sprucing up the mad lab, or creeping out 
An existing fish pond, I can see all kinds of uses.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm thinking hairdryer in the bath tub prop.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I just pictured them in my birdbath. Thanks for the info!

Hey, I just found these cheaper here: http://www.100candles.com/i/9528/Orange-Submersible-LED-Light


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

They sell them at Walmart but white I think. I bough 2 over the summer @ $8


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

100candles.com has a coupon code for 15% off - TJK15. I'll be saving just over $7.00 with my order. I'm thinking of so many places to put these!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The rov guys use leds underwater all the time. Check out some of these links below. You can make any color or size light that you need. I do not even think that you need to seal them because the current leakage would be so low that I do not think that it would matter. I will have to play with that and get back to you. I would prob seal them with hot glue just to be safe

http://www.seaperch.org/article?article_id=319

http://www.instructables.com/id/LEDs-for-Your-Sea-Perch/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-LED-Strip...roof-Tank-Flexible-Submerge-12V-/190656252404


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I used something similar to those last year, I got the Aquabrites here:
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/aquabritegreen.html

5 for $8, they also had EL wire fairly cheap (at the time) so I was picking that up as well. These little lights are great for spotlighting smaller props and were perfect for my freakshow such as my Vampire Bat Baby and such. They're easy to hide and secure, have a decent amount of light, and can be used underwater. I ordered a pack in every colour to experiment last year, battery life was pretty decent, I still have the ones I used last year on Halloween night with life still. Over the summer I also discovered they looked rather spooky when I put them in these coloured glass lanterns I had. It was a low light but rather eerie.

I'll be getting more for this year for sure!


----------

